# anavar to end cycle?



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

hello,i was hoping for some advice on adding anavar to my cycle at the end i have got 100 10mg anavar tabs(gs)and was wondering if it would be any good to add these nearer the end of my cycle so when i finish on the sust instead of waiting 2 weeks to start pct i could use the anavar to bring me to the end and stsrt pct the following day, when would i start and would it be worth it or a waste? thanks for help/advice on this!


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

Anavar is a non aromatsing steriod and therefore can be used when a hard look is required. If you are on test then this aromatises heavily and therefore more water retention will be present.

Taking anavar towards the end of the course in my opinion would be a good thing as this will help to harden up your gains and help you look leaner, dryer and more vascular.

As it is a oral you can also slowly taper off the dose in the final week making for less of a crash when the gear leaves your system.

Anavar is also one of the best steriods for strength gains, therefore you may see extra increases on your weights when you add this in to the course.

with 100 tabs. Minimum dose is 20mg ed 10mg morning 10 evening as the half life is 8 hours.

Maybe go with 40mg ed IMO


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

cheers for the input jimmer, i was thinking of 50mg a day for the last 3 weeks of the cycle for when i stop the sust 2 weeks before the end so i can start the pct on the day after my last tablet?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ARNIE said:


> cheers for the input jimmer, i was thinking of 50mg a day for the last 3 weeks of the cycle for when i stop the sust 2 weeks before the end so i can start the pct on the day after my last tablet?


Could start the var 1 week after your last sust shot, then run that for 3 weeks then start PCT day after last tab.

That would be just fine, this will allow the sust to leave the system and this way you wont be dealing with negitive feedback when on PCT.

How much sust are you shooting a week?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

cheers hackskii im doing sust at 500mg per 4 days for 12 weeks inject cycle only was thinking about upping abit for last 4 weeks to e3d?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hacks hit the nail on the head here. You're going to have down time between your sustanon and when you start your pct. This is a good time to take orals like anavar. I'm going to bet that at 1000mg a week you have a fair amount of water retention, so the anavar is going to do you a great deal of good here.

I wouldn't up the dosage of sustanon now though. If you really feel that you need some extra right now I would start the anavar now rather then waiting for your last shot of sustanon, but you're going to need more anavar if you take it for more then 3 weeks.

I've taken a few cycles but have still not hit the 1000mg/wk of test mark. Maybe I'm just a sissy but I personally don't feel the need. I'm not speaking for you here, but I see alot of people jump into this massive cycles for their 2nd and 3rd go and it's scary to see. I think this is because the normal starting point these days seems to be 500mg/wk, so then people think "if i started at 500 I have to go up to about 1000."


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ARNIE said:


> cheers hackskii im doing sust at 500mg per 4 days for 12 weeks inject cycle only was thinking about upping abit for last 4 weeks to e3d?


The undeconate ester will last a long time.

Shorter esters at the end of the cycle will allow for better calculations to start PCT.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

cheers miami, i agree 1000 mg a week is quite high but i only got sust and im not doing any other orals either at the mo and i find sust doesnt act aswell as enan with me? (but i had a good few in the cupboard and thought i need to use them) Anyway i am 4 weeks out from the last sust inj and only now seeing abit of water retention,thanks for the input.


----------

